# Bands in London ON area...



## jay2029 (Mar 1, 2006)

Any bands from London?? 

My band is called Kill Effect and we are a newly formed band here in London. If your band needs an opening band for a gig around here, let us know. we are a hard-rock/grunge band. check us out @
http://www.myspace.com/thekilleffect


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

im trying to start a band myself, actually. i live with a drummer and a guitarist, and i am meeting a bassist tomorrow for a jam. one of my friends at school sings, and she will be coming too. should be interesting.

best of luck to you!


----------



## The Usual (May 14, 2008)

We are a 3 piece band in London calle Phil Divine. www.myspace.com/phildivine

We are always looking for gigs. We are also looking for a 4th member for anyone who may be reading this. Drop us a line if you need an opener.


----------

